# Silent Spinner Help



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

Rubys been keeping us awake for the last several nights with the racket from her wheel that came with the Hamster Heaven, and shes downstairs! lol 

Today i took a trip to pets at home and invested in a Silent Spinner. Once i got it home and spun it, i noticed, although it does spin silently and seems to spin forever, it looks like and moves like a buckled bicycle wheel! Kinda wobbles.

Is this normall or should it pretty much stay where it is when its spinning?

What do all yours do? im sure its not suposed to rock back and forth when spining resembling a buckled wheel?

If its not normall it will be a trip back tomorrow to change the thing lol.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

you lost me.. ut:

Mine just spins for ages but a normal spin if you know what i mean


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I know what you mean as Poppet's silent spinner does the same thing... it doesn't seem to affect it though really just looks a bit wonky if you watch it from the side


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

My feller wrote that lol.

Basically when it spins it kinda wobbles at the back like a broken bicycle wheel does.


----------



## Sytheruk (Nov 3, 2009)

If more people could help me out with this in the next 30 mins i'd be greatful because shell will have to take it back to [email protected] tomorrow after work


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

i think i know what you mean mine does that. if it is silent then it is fine, i think that may be they way they are designed.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

A normal 6" one shouldn't make any noise.... if you got the 12" one..... they AREN'T silent and make a racket even with lubricating the back of it!


----------



## Sytheruk (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey, thanks for all your replys.
Yes its silent when its spinning, its a 6.5" wheel, but the whole thing rocks backwards and forwards when its spinning. its doesnt just spin round or bob up and down slightly, it wobbles as its spinning. is that normall?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sytheruk said:


> Hey, thanks for all your replys.
> Yes its silent when its spinning, its a 6.5" wheel, but the whole thing rocks backwards and forwards when its spinning. its doesnt just spin round or bob up and down slightly, it wobbles as its spinning. is that normall?


Mine wobbles when it goes round, like a wonky bicycle wheel. It still works fine though, but if you are really concerned just take it back to the shop


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Just been and looked at ours and they don't seem to rock backwards and forwards so I think you would be better changing it.

I've got a silent spinner and the other wheel that the hamster heaven came with but my russian persists on using the savic one. 

Have you tried putting a bit of vaseline or something like that on the spoke so it doesn't squeak?


----------



## Sytheruk (Nov 3, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Just been and looked at ours and they don't seem to rock backwards and forwards so I think you would be better changing it.
> 
> I've got a silent spinner and the other wheel that the hamster heaven came with but my russian persists on using the savic one.
> 
> Have you tried putting a bit of vaseline or something like that on the spoke so it doesn't squeak?


Yeah weve tried putting vaseline on the original wheel, which made it more quieter, but its the noise of her actually running in it, where the stands a flimsy design and bends so every time she runs the wheel kinda bounces and the stand lifts up slightly then back down so its constantly tapping on the bottom of the cage. Thats why we decided to get a silent spinner, stronger construction so hopefully wouldnt do the same. Think we may take it back then i know they can rock slightly but this one seems exessive lol


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Sytheruk said:


> Yeah weve tried putting vaseline on the original wheel, which made it more quieter, but its the noise of her actually running in it, where the stands a flimsy design and bends so every time she runs the wheel kinda bounces and the stand lifts up slightly then back down so its constantly tapping on the bottom of the cage. Thats why we decided to get a silent spinner, stronger construction so hopefully wouldnt do the same. Think we may take it back then i know they can rock slightly but this one seems exessive lol


Yes I agree the Savic ones are flimsy and a bit noisy although it's my daughters bedroom that is above where the cages are so I don't worry.. :laugh:
Yes take it back and see if any of the others are any better.

Ask if Ruby can road test them in the shop. :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

If she is a syrian hamster, she won't last long in a 6" silent spinner, at least Misty didn't and by 4 months old she had to have a big one!


----------



## Sytheruk (Nov 3, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> If she is a syrian hamster, she won't last long in a 6" silent spinner, at least Misty didn't and by 4 months old she had to have a big one!


The next size up from the 6.5 is a 12" one. Would one of those fit in the hamster heaven? do [email protected] sell the bigger ones?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sytheruk said:


> The next size up from the 6.5 is a 12" one. Would one of those fit in the hamster heaven? do [email protected] sell the bigger ones?


get a wodent wheel they are much better


----------



## Sytheruk (Nov 3, 2009)

I would like one but they are really expensive :001_huh:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I noticed that too - they are about £18 aren't they.

I think you and Shell are going to have to get a bag of cotton wool for your ears - a much cheaper option. :laugh:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i have 9 silent spinners and 1 maybe 2 are wonky like u explain, although it doesnt affect their performance in my eyes i think its just the way they are designed to be honest although if you feel it shouldnt be that way then i would change it to put your mind at rest


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I have one that does the wobbling thing...it is still silent but is definitely buckled. You should take it back and exchange it or get a bigger wheel. A 6.5 inch wheel won't be big enough for a fully grown Syrian. 



CharleyRogan said:


> A normal 6" one shouldn't make any noise.... if you got the 12" one..... they AREN'T silent and make a racket even with lubricating the back of it!


haha...mine doesn't make a racket mate.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Well you own mine now! good luck mofo with it!


----------

